# So you have Medicare: B and F or G or N. Post your experience



## Saph (Sep 18, 2019)

For those that have any of the alphabet soup of Medicare plans, what are the challenges/problems/no problems/regrets/etc?

I am not talking about which plan you chose and why, I am interested in now that you had the time to live with it, how do you feel about your choice? Any regrets? Problems? Challenges? Perfect?

Please share as I am about to make a decision and want to hear what it is like to live with those plans. Thanks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 18, 2019)

Saph said:


> For those that have any of the alphabet soup of Medicare plans, what are the challenges/problems/no problems/regrets/etc?
> 
> I am not talking about which plan you chose and why, I am interested in now that you had the time to live with it, how do you feel about your choice? Any regrets? Problems? Challenges? Perfect?
> 
> Please share as I am about to make a decision and want to hear what it is like to live with those plans. Thanks


I have had plan F for years, no problems, loved the coverage not a dime spent (other than premiums) for anything!! Then I found out I was paying too much with the company I am with!!

Now I have existing med problems and can not switch to any other company!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 18, 2019)

Saph said:


> For those that have any of the alphabet soup of Medicare plans, what are the challenges/problems/no problems/regrets/etc?
> 
> I am not talking about which plan you chose and why, I am interested in now that you had the time to live with it, how do you feel about your choice? Any regrets? Problems? Challenges? Perfect?
> 
> Please share as I am about to make a decision and want to hear what it is like to live with those plans. Thanks


We  have had plan G for a couple of years now...switched from plan "F" due to knowing we were overpaying for it and that they were going to discontinue it.  Plan "G" is the same as F, except you pay the standard deductible each year ($185.00), but save on the monthly premiums to come out ahead by over $600 apiece savings yearly (in our case, anyway).

No complaints or issues.  Wish you well!


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 18, 2019)

we have medicare and a high deductible f-plan ...we couldn't be more satisfied


----------



## Trade (Sep 19, 2019)

I have Medicare with part B for my primary and the BCBS PPO plan that I had at work for secondary which includes prescription drug coverage. I am satisfied with the coverage I have, but not with the cost of the BCBS part. I have no doubt if Medicare where expanded to cover that 20% that BCBS picks up. plus the prescriptions they could do it better and cheaper.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

This is something I have to look into for my mother..She has part B and she mentioned something about she needs F by 2020.

She also has Tri care for life. I'm just not sure she needs F with Tri Care. Did I mention I hate Insurance......


----------



## Liberty (Sep 21, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This is something I have to look into for my mother..She has part B and she mentioned something about she needs F by 2020.
> 
> She also has Tri care for life. I'm just not sure she needs F with Tri Care. Did I mention I hate Insurance......


Here's an overview of it:

https://tricaresupplement.us


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 21, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This is something I have to look into for my mother..She has part B and she mentioned something about she needs F by 2020.
> 
> She also has Tri care for life. I'm just not sure she needs F with Tri Care. Did I mention I hate Insurance......



She needs nothing else.  She has great coverage.  (Plan F only goes away for people new to Medicare but it's been too expensive for years).

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 21, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have had plan F for years, no problems, loved the coverage not a dime spent (other than premiums) for anything!! Then I found out I was paying too much with the company I am with!!
> 
> Now I have existing med problems and can not switch to any other company!!



We might be able to change that.  Give me a few weeks!

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 21, 2019)

I turned 65 last December (although I only look 64).

I have Plan N and am fine saving over $350 over Plan G, and about $600 over Plan F. Paying no more than $20 to see an occasional doctor is fine with me.

Rick


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 29, 2019)

so far we have been saving at least 1600 a year each with our high deductible f-plan ... even more when we consider we don't pay 40 bucks each a month anymore for our gym ... for us it was a great choice ....


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> so far we have been saving at least 1600 a year each with our high deductible f-plan ... even more when we consider we don't pay 40 bucks each a month anymore for our gym ... for us it was a great choice ....


What do you pay in premiums and what is the "high deductible amount" you'd have to pay each year?  That could get costly I'd think.

Glad we don't have to go to a gym...got big driveway to exercise on...and read at the same time...lol.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> What do you pay in premiums and what is the "high deductible amount" you'd have to pay each year?  That could get costly I'd think.
> 
> Glad we don't have to go to a gym...got big driveway to exercise on...and read at the same time...lol.


we pay 91 a month for a high deductible f-plan with a 2200 deductible ...it cost less than the difference a full f-plan would cost us which is more than 2200 more a year . an f-plan in ny is over 3k a year .... the worst case scenario is still better then the difference we would pay .  there really is no downside for us , so far only n upside . the worst case scenario is it cost what an f-plan would have cost us .... we are gym rats and our gym has been a way of life for 20 years . so the fact that 91 dollar payment is actually paying the 40 we  would each pay for the gym is an incredible savings .


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> we pay 91 a month for a high deductible f-plan with a 2200 deductible ...it cost less than the difference a full f-plan would cost us which is more than 2200 more a year . an f-plan in ny is over 3k a year .... the worst case scenario is still better then the difference we would pay .  there really is no downside for us , so far only n upside . the worst case scenario is it cost what an f-plan would have cost us .... we are gym rats and our gym has been a way of life for 20 years . so the fact that 91 dollar payment is actually paying the 40 we  would each pay for the gym is an incredible savings .


So that means you have to pay for all the doctor visits you might go to?  We've got plan G and pay for both of us under $290  a month (less than $145 each).  Wondering what a cardiac work up costs now days...lol. Wouldn't pay for us to switch.  Sometimes if you look at what the doc bills Medicare it can give you a headache or two.

Guess if we lived in a big city or where there are very cold winters we'd need to go to the gym, too, as we do walk 4 or 5 miles a day, lift some weights and cut down brush and trees for exercise on a regular basis. Love burning the big burn piles. Nature - the deer and birds! Got a quarter mile circular driveway and its also great for scootering...lol.  

Sounds like its made good sense for you, though.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> So that means you have to pay for all the doctor visits you might go to?  We've got plan G and pay for both of us under $290  a month (less than $145 each).  Wondering what a cardiac work up costs now days...lol. Wouldn't pay for us to switch.  Sometimes if you look at what the doc bills Medicare it can give you a headache or two.
> 
> Guess if we lived in a big city or where there are very cold winters we'd need to go to the gym, too, as we do walk 4 or 5 miles a day, lift some weights and cut down brush and trees for exercise on a regular basis. Love burning the big burn piles. Nature - the deer and birds! Got a quarter mile circular driveway and its also great for scootering...lol.
> 
> Sounds like its made good sense for you, though.



nooooooooooooooo , of course we don't pay for every doctor  . remember the supplement only is for what medicare does not pay  not the entire charge ... if our doctor bill is 100 bucks we would be responsible for 20 dollars up until we hit 2k  IN WHAT MEDICARE DOES NOT PAY  . then the supplement pays everything


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

mathjak107 said:


> nooooooooooooooo , of course we don't pay for every doctor  . remember the supplement only is for what medicare does not pay  not the entire charge ... if our doctor bill is 100 bucks we would be responsible for 20 dollars up until we hit 2k  IN WHAT MEDICARE DOES NOT PAY  . then the supplement pays everything



Got a note that if I changed to plan "N", it would be $108 a month.  That plan you have to pay a co-pay of up to 20 bucks for docs and whatever any "excess" charges that Medicare wouldn't pay - guess that excess charge thing isn't a big deal, though.

They keep changing these plans/ giving the brokers extra commission to push them I think.  Feel for those new folks that have to navigate it - so many plans - think they should simplify it for the newbies.  Of course you can go on the web and decipher it.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Got a note that if I changed to plan "N", it would be $108 a month.  That plan you have to pay a co-pay of up to 20 bucks for docs and whatever any "excess" charges that Medicare wouldn't pay - guess that excess charge thing isn't a big deal, though.
> 
> They keep changing these plans/ giving the brokers extra commission to push them I think.  Feel for those new folks that have to navigate it - so many plans - think they should simplify it for the newbies.  Of course you can go on the web and decipher it.


Let me address commission first.  Typically an agent gets the same commission for 6 years so until the end of the 5th year there is little or no financial benefit to move a client.  I review plans annually because I keep my clients forever by moving them if it's in their best interest.

Excess charges are almost never an issue as 96% of docs accept Medicare assignment. I would definitely consider saving $30+ per month against no more than $20 to see a doctor. That's 18 office visits before Plan G makes more sense.

As far as so many plans, that's really not true.  The only 3 that make sense are G, N, and HDF.

New York has very expensive supplements because there is no underwriting. (Similar to why Obamacare costs so much). In Texas a High Deductible Plan F is more like $35-40 depending on age. Medicare will pay their share and until you pay $2,300 your supplement basically just sits there.

I do have many clients on that plan because for many it is the best value.  But knowing intellectually what the best value is not necessarily good emotionally.  The potential of $2,300 scares clients compared to maybe $300 out of pocket for Plan N.  Plan N will usually have a "net" premium difference of about $1,000 a year.  What this means is staying out of the hospital and avoiding high costs such as chemo will usually save quite a bit.  But the fear of $2,300 ever calendar year is all many think about.

Rick


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> I have Plan N and am fine saving over $350 over Plan G, and about $600 over Plan F. Paying no more than $20 to see an occasional doctor is fine with me.


That's us

Like it


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Let me address commission first.  Typically an agent gets the same commission for 6 years so until the end of the 5th year there is little or no financial benefit to move a client.  I review plans annually because I keep my clients forever by moving them if it's in their best interest.
> 
> Excess charges are almost never an issue as 96% of docs accept Medicare assignment. I would definitely consider saving $30+ per month against no more than $20 to see a doctor. That's 18 office visits before Plan G makes more sense.
> 
> ...


There are way more than three plans  - know you mean the ones that "make sense", but when new folks come into the program its hard for them to come to that conclusion easily.  That's the point I was making.

If only 3 "make sense" why are there so many plans - know there are different situations and budgets, but surely not to make it that complicated for newbies. Surely gov could boil them down to less plans.

Just looked up and I actually pay less then I thought for plan G now...lol.

Agree that unless people really get into it they just might be focusing on the high deductible possibility.  For us, its the hassle of changing plans, underwriting, etc.  They tend to "grill" my husband if you know what I mean. Last time we switched we did save over a hundred a month, though.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> There are way more than three plans  - know you mean the ones that "make sense", but when new folks come into the program its hard for them to come to that conclusion easily.  That's the point I was making.
> 
> If only 3 "make sense" why are there so many plans - know there are different situations and budgets, but surely not to make it that complicated for newbies. Surely gov could boil them down to less plans.
> 
> ...


All someone needs to do if find an independent agent that can help them.  And Medicare NEVER suggests using an agent.  They push Medicare Advantage. 

As far as your comment on a "hassle of changing plans" then who is to blame if there are lower priced options?  BTW, we both agree that your current company is about as low as it gets but neither of us have a crystal ball about the future.

My point is when someone looks for insurance on their own and complains about how the insurance company is bad, etc., it's really their own fault for not seeking out someone with the knowledge to help them.  Unfortunately people see lawyers, doctors, real estate agents, etc. as professionals.  I really wish they also would see what we do as a profession rather than just as salespeople.  (Although there are so many bad agents I can understand that).

I've offered my services with no strings attached to many here.  I'm not even licensed in some of the states so there could never be a question of wanting to make a commission - as if that's bad.  Yet I think I've spoken with only 3-4 people thus far.  Insurance agents aren't all out to screw their clients for a quick buck.

Rick


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 29, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> That's us
> 
> Like it



I trust you are aware of the birthday rule in Oregon.  Regardless of health you can change your plan on your birthday if there is a lower priced company.  So you never need to worry about what company will be a good value down the line.  I can't tell you how many people in Oregon I helped change to a lower cost company.  The only difference between companies is the price.  Don't support an insurance company.

Rick


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> All someone needs to do if find an independent agent that can help them.  And Medicare NEVER suggests using an agent.  They push Medicare Advantage.
> 
> As far as your comment on a "hassle of changing plans" then who is to blame if there are lower priced options?  BTW, we both agree that your current company is about as low as it gets but neither of us have a crystal ball about the future.
> 
> ...


Hear what you are saying, but some insurance agents just work for one  company.  Like Aetna ...we had that happen.  Had that plan and when it went up, checked back with her as our "broker" - she said it hadn't gone up enough to switch...so I went out and found another broker who told me she obviously worked for them.  We saved quite a lot.

It is what it is in the biz.  I get so many calls trying to sell me Medigap policies. 
Go online and so many are trying to represent themselves as Medicaid "officials" or whatever.

A lot of folks aren't savvy.  That's the issue.  And so many people think they should "do it themselves".  Even, like us, when we had a broker - she worked for Aetna.  Thank heavens its not like that all the time, but brokers have to be very informed too, about the plans  - you have said that in the past, not all brokers are alike with how much they may be up on the plans.

Obviously no one likes to go through the new underwriting procedures.


----------



## GreenSky (Sep 29, 2019)

Let me type this in all caps:  USE AN INDEPENDENT BROKER.  And if you are sure the broker works for you, find others and interview them.

Rick


----------



## Liberty (Sep 29, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Let me type this in all caps:  USE AN INDEPENDENT BROKER.  And if you are sure the broker works for you, find others and interview them.
> 
> Rick


Don't get what you said above, Rick..did you mean to say "and if you are NOT sure the broker works for you, find others and...?

Agree with that statement, for sure.


----------



## Saph (Nov 24, 2019)

Posting this at Rick's request  but not because he said so and this is MY personal opinion.

I have researched and shopped around. He talked me though the questions and then helped select the better plans for us.
I was well aware that he is an agent and will get paid for it from the insurance company. Not for all of it as for both plan D, I signed up myself on his advice.
I hear that some people think this is wrong of him to post here and benefit from the business he gets through this site. I say, for the work he did for us, let him. He does the job, he earns from it. That's the way it is supposed to be.
Yes, he is not perfect and can be testy at times. But so am I. I still gave him my business as he came up with the best solutions for us and explained why.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)

Saph said:


> I still gave him my business as he came up with the best solutions for us and explained why.


I have also!!! We have saved hundreds of $$$$$ a month from his advise!!!!


----------



## New2Old (Jan 12, 2020)

I have Medicare, part B and now part N. I had not paid ANYTHING for my yearly wellness visit for years. I went in November, and just got a bill for $185 (I'm assuming my yearly deductible). I guess I need to call and find out why I need to pay?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2020)

New2Old said:


> I have Medicare, part B and now part N. I had not paid ANYTHING for my yearly wellness visit for years. I went in November, and just got a bill for $185 (I'm assuming my yearly deductible). I guess I need to call and find out why I need to pay?


I read that you have N Plan Supplemental and yes you pay the $185 deductible with PlanN..


----------



## New2Old (Jan 12, 2020)

That just doesn't make sense to me. I realize I have a deductible, but wellness checks are supposed to be covered, no? Maybe he gave me an uncovered test or something.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

New2Old said:


> That just doesn't make sense to me. I realize I have a deductible, but wellness checks are supposed to be covered, no? Maybe he gave me an uncovered test or something.


Wellness test is different than a normal doctor visit..


----------

